# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  The T-Rex is Released

## Eddie

Looks like MakerBot has released the 20:1 T-Rex skeleton replica to their Digital Store.  It is a 79 Piece model, that takes over 24 hours to print out.  They have also announce a Remix contest for those interested in remixing the T-Rex skull.  Winners will win rolls of MakerBot Filament.  More details on this at http://3dprint.com/3266/t-rex-skeleton/

If you decide to participate in the contest, please post your remixed skulls here.  We'd love to see them!

----------


## JRDM

OK, so Makerbot wants $15 for a digital model. And you have to add filament & machine time to build the parts.

Amazon sells a nice, 11" long T-Rex skeleton for $22, which is under half this scale. Amazon sells a 36" long model kit for $57.

It seems buying the off the shelf kit is the better way to go.

Unless you're going to build several for yourself, or if the license allows schools to make a bunch, I don't think it's worth it.

3D printing seems to be better suited for items that you can't buy off the shelf, customized objects, discontinued items or prototypes.

----------


## catlover

Here is a printout of this, that I found that someone did on google plus.  It's the first one I've seen so far.

----------


## 3dfilemarket

If all features were free to download this could be a great thing for teachers to set as homework (imagining we live in a world where we all have 3dprinters in our homes). Kids could print our different parts each week and then bring into class to assemble and then learn about the skeletal structure.

----------


## catlover

Here is a printout of the skull that I saw someone post.  This thing looks amazing.  Any idea if it prints with supports or not?

----------


## Geoff

I made 4 entries for the t-rex remix challenge, I need some new plastic  :Smile: 


http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:323133
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:323209
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:327527
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:328668

Tho... my favourites have to be Terminator Rex
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:330127

and the castle rexor
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:323568

----------


## Jeremia_Munchkins

Oh man, the terminator Rex is really cool.  I like your Hound Rex Geoff.  Really nice.  The castle one isn't that great in my opinion.

BTW, don't know if you guys saw that  MakerBot released a video of the T-rex

----------


## JMK

Geoff, I'm loving your designs.  I hope you win  :Smile:

----------


## AbracadabraMan

Here is one done by colorfabb using woodfill filament
https://twitter.com/Jelwek/status/47...508097/photo/1

----------

